# javax.faces.validator.DoubleRangeValidator.NOT_IN_RANGE



## jan_99 (2. Aug 2007)

moin

etwas stimmt nicht bei mir. möchte einfach eine double-zahl einlesen und dabei sicherstellen, dass die zahl im erlaubten bereich ist (Double.MAX_VALUE - Double.MIN_VALUE).


```
<tr>
	<td align="right" class="label">
		<h:outputText value="#{msg.lblSecNr}" />
	</td>
	<td>
		<h:inputText id="secNr" value="#{mBean.secNr}" required="true">
			<f:validateDoubleRange maximum="#{mBean.max}" minimum="#{mBean.min}" />
		</h:inputText>
	</td>
</tr>
```

min und max sind im mBean definiert:



```
private final double max = Double.MAX_VALUE;
private final double min = Double.MIN_VALUE;
```

und, das funktioniert, oder fast. problem ist, dass für den wert *0.0* die meldung kommt, dass die zahl außerhalb des erlaubten bereichs ist. die meldung habe ich überschrieben: 


```
javax.faces.validator.DoubleRangeValidator.NOT_IN_RANGE=Eingegebene Zahl ausserhalb des erlaubten Bereiches.
```

was stimmt hier nicht?


----------



## Guest (2. Aug 2007)

> etwas stimmt nicht bei mir. möchte einfach eine double-zahl einlesen und dabei sicherstellen, dass die zahl im erlaubten bereich ist (Double.MAX_VALUE - Double.MIN_VALUE).



Spielt die Schreibweise eine Rolle (0 bzw. 0.0)?


----------



## jan_99 (2. Aug 2007)

> Spielt die Schreibweise eine Rolle (0 bzw. 0.0)?



nein. völlig egal.


----------



## lari (4. Aug 2007)

Habe das gleiche Problem. Hast du eine Lösung gefunden?


----------

